# Hilfe mein list



## RedWing (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist da was ganz seltsames passiert. ich kann meinen ls nicht mehr 
benutzen wenn ich mich mit root anmelde dir geht genau so wenig.
Wenn ich mich aber als normaler Benutzer anmelde und dann in die 
su shell wechsle funktioniert alles bestens. Nimmt der root vielleicht ne
andere shell her? Hab die shells in der passwd geändert.
Aber bei root steht diese auf /bin/bash also müsste eigentlich passen, oder?
Hier ist die meldung die kommt wenn ich unter root mir meine Verzeichnisse
auflisten will:

schorsch:~ # ls
ls version 3.7.2
libpcap version 0.7
Usage: ls [-adeflnNOpqRStuvxX] [ -c count ] [ -C file_size ]
                [ -F file ] [ -i interface ] [ -r file ] [ -s snaplen ]
                [ -T type ] [ -w file ] [ -E algo:secret ] [ expression ]

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und bedank mich schonmal im vorraus.

RedWing


----------



## ShinmA (26. Februar 2004)

hm

kanns sein das du den ls befehl im bin ordner gelöscht hast? der root greift ja auf den ls befehl im sbin ordner zu falls ich mich nicht irre


----------



## RedWing (26. Februar 2004)

Mhm hast recht irgendwie greift  root auf /sbin/ls zurück.
Nur dieses ls ist bei mir ein Tool wo ich gucken kann was alles über meine
Netwerkkarte geht. Deswegen auch die Meldung. Hab diese Datei jetzt einfach
umbenannt und mir ein Link in /sbin erstellt der nach /bin/ls zeigt.
Ist aber sicherlich nicht die beste Lösung.
Falls noch jemand nen besseren Vorschlag hat ...
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.

RedWing

P.S. PATH=/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin in der su shell
PATH=/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/kde3/bin
in der root shell


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. Februar 2004)

Mhh... ich glaub du kannst das ls auch einfach nach /sbin/ kopieren? Vielleicht ist es irgendwie abhanden gekommen.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShinmA _
> *kanns sein das du den ls befehl im bin ordner gelöscht hast? der root greift ja auf den ls befehl im sbin ordner zu falls ich mich nicht irre *



Nein, das ist irgendwie quatsch, weil er ja nicht meldet, dass er den Befehl nicht gefunden hat (command not found: ls), sondern die Hilfe.
Mach mal ein 
	
	
	



```
$ whereis ls
```
, dann wird dir deine Shell zuverlässig sagen, wo der ls-Befehl liegt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass du den ls-Befehl auf ein ls -h gelinkt hast. Teste mal 
	
	
	



```
# unalias ls
```
 und danach ein 
	
	
	



```
# ls
```


----------

